# Skeeter Pee Timeline



## steviepointer

hi all,
My schedule is going to be a little jumbled over the next few months. I'd like to try making a batch of skeeter pee, and plan accordingly.

For those that have made it:

a)How long did it take (over all process)?
b)About how long were each of the individual steps?

Thanks!


----------



## CoachPieps

From a fellow Cheesehead, I wear Red for Badgers...I just started a Raspberry wine for the Slurry on Saturday and hope to Rack the Raspberry tonight. I started the PEE Sunday Night and hope to pitch the Slurry from the Raspberry to the PEE tonight. I am documenting every step of the way with a timeline, which I will post, but will give you an update next week.


----------



## Julie

My last batch, I started on 3/7/10 racked to carboy on 3/15/10 and it is starting to clear. I am expect it to be clear within the next 6 weeks.

Usually 2 months from start to finish.


----------



## CoachPieps

Julie, did you use Sparkoliod or just let it clear on it's own?


----------



## Julie

I leave it clear on it's own


----------



## NSwiner

Julie I was wondering do you add the sugar right after the Kmeta & sorbate like you would normally back sweeten or wait the 2 weeks like it says in the directions ?

I started mine March 23rd I've added the 3rd bottle of juice & will be putting it in the carboy in the next couple of days , when I get room for the carboy .Right now in the bucket the light can't get at it and it's at SG - 1.002 so I think it will be ok until Friday . This one sure lots of action in the airlock always bubbling away .Oh and since this is my first batch I'm getting some superkleer to clear it up so we can see how much we like it . Maybe the next batch I will let it clear on it own


----------



## skiboarder72

Mine has been fermenting for the past 3 weeks... almost dry now. Slowest fermenter ever!


----------



## Julie

Hi Darlene,

Actually once it clears, I kmeta, sorbate and the sugar all at once, leave it sit for 2 to 3 weeks and then bottle. 

LOL I can't blame you for not waiting but you would be surprised at how fast this stuff clears on its own.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Tomorrow will make 11 days on mine. I used the method of starting with nothing but sugar for a day or so and then began adding the lemon juice. 
I know, I know. I've already been told that if I don't have patience, this is not the hobby for me, but I'm dying to taste some finished product.
I feel like the old cartoon of three vultures sitting on a dead tree branch saying "patience my ***, I'm going to kill something!"


----------



## Torch404

Mine took about 10 days to ferment to dry, my slurry was Lavin 1116.
It took about 20 days to fall clear, with bentonite. 
Wonderfully drinkable in just about 40 days. 
My slurry was blueberry which made the color dark enough that it might not have been completely clear in that time but it looked very clear.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I also used the L-1116, but had no slurry, so I just made a starter and went that route.
I know when I transfered it from the primary to the carboy, it was smelling good and tasted pretty good already.
If mine goes dry like it looks like it will, it will probaby kick butt. The SG was 1.10 when it started.
If I had the carboys I'ld start another being it's so cheap.


----------



## Green Mountains

We put ours to secondary last night after fermenting to nearly dry in the primary in 6 days.

Will keep you posted of the other timelines.


----------



## WhineMaker

1 week in primary, almost another week in secondary.. Still active, and SG is right at 1.000 on the nose. Hoping to transfer, clear, additives and backsweeten this weekend. Although 80 degree weather saturday may change those plans!! My fermentation seems to be slower than norm..


----------



## NSwiner

darryl they say wines that ferment slower usaully have more fruit flavour so yours will probably be really good .Did you start it with a slurry ? If so what type of wine was it ? Just being nosey lol .


----------



## WhineMaker

NSwiner said:


> darryl they say wines that ferment slower usaully have more fruit flavour so yours will probably be really good .Did you start it with a slurry ? If so what type of wine was it ? Just being nosey lol .




Started it on a Muscato slurry.. Hoping to catch some of the flavor in the final product, and it's good to hear it may be an excellent batch!


----------



## WhineMaker

Darlene, 

On another subject.. What happened to "The Cat"!! I was reading recently that they are no longer running it! We were actually trying to plan a trip.. Friends of ours went to Yarmouth on their honeymoon via the cat and had an awesome time! Maybe it will be back in the future.. Too bad..

End of the CAT link


----------



## NSwiner

I think the Cat wasn't cost effective anymore but they are still running the regular ferry I think but would to look into that . Well if you head this way let me know maybe we could get together for a glass of wine . If you drive up the coast there is an area near Wolfville & Windsor that has atleast 6 vineyards . If you come as far as Truro I would love to take the drive over to Jost vineyard with you for the afternoon . In the Halifax area there are lots of winemaking stores oh and while your in that area you should definitely take in Peggy's cove . Ok I sound like a tour guide now lol but I do love this little province of ours .


----------



## WhineMaker

Thankyou for the info! We may take you up on that! From what our friends say, you guys have the best seafood they have ever had! And wineries on top of that?? Nice


----------



## PAwinedude

*Dont forget the Temp*

Don't be afraid to use a brew belt or heating pad on the primary.....This worked very well for my batch

looking at starting a second batch this weekend


----------



## NSwiner

If it hasn't changed any today you might want to give it a good stir ,seems to be what they tell people on the other site if it gets stuck . So if your nervous give that a try .


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Torch404 said:


> My slurry was blueberry...



Blueberry?  Care to share the recipe?

My Step-Dad (works for a produce company, heh heh) came over today and tasted some Apricot "Brandy" my boss made (as far as i can tell, he calls it that because it's kind of hot) and said he would look for a deal on some fruit.
He specifically mentioned blueberries.


----------



## NSwiner

So Darryl did it get moving again ?? 
I have mine in the carboy yesterday and it isn't drop the SG level as quick as it did before.


----------



## Leanne

What is this stuff like aged?


----------



## Julie

if you use a slurry you will have a very faint taste of the whatever flavor of slurry you use then finishing with a lemon taste. It is a lemon wine.


----------



## NSwiner

Leanne from what I have read aging doesn't effect this one like regular wine .It's stay about the same . Since mine isn't even finshed I can't say from experience yet.


----------



## WhineMaker

NSwiner said:


> So Darryl did it get moving again ??
> I have mine in the carboy yesterday and it isn't drop the SG level as quick as it did before.



It's still going real slow.. SG barely below 1.000.. Should I be worried this batch may be ruined? I thought I could smell a very slight sulfur smell last night, but when I took the SG with my wine thief, I tasted it the sample and it tastes fine, just real fizzy...


----------



## IQwine

Skeeter is just fun to make and no aging required. Hard to keep it around very long anyway.


----------



## Green Mountains

WhineMaker said:


> It's still going real slow.. SG barely below 1.000.. Should I be worried this batch may be ruined? I thought I could smell a very slight sulfur smell last night, but when I took the SG with my wine thief, I tasted it the sample and it tastes fine, just real fizzy...



I got mine just under 1.00 and finished it off as it appeared to be done.

I would not consider it "ruined" by any means.


----------



## skiboarder72

Checked mine yesterday, just a hair above 1.00... its been a good 3.5 weeks now! Still slowly bubbling away though...


----------



## Leanne

IQwine said:


> Skeeter is just fun to make and no aging required. Hard to keep it around very long anyway.



Yeah, I just wondered as I won't be drinking until the end of year and wondered if it ages nicely.


----------



## St Allie

Leanne said:


> Yeah, I just wondered as I won't be drinking until the end of year and wondered if it ages nicely.



citrus wines are not long keepers.. they are meant to be drunk young.


----------



## Leanne

St Allie said:


> citrus wines are not long keepers.. they are meant to be drunk young.



Yeah, that's what I thought. I'll be giving my skeeter away then I guess.


----------



## St Allie

you can store lemon/grapefruit/orange juice in the freezer for future winemaking..juice them and freeze into icecube trays.. then put all the cubes in freezer bags. Citrus zest ( peel) can also be frozen once zested ( grated), I tend to use it up within 12 months.. long enough til the next crop of fruit is available from the garden.

Allie


----------



## Leanne

St Allie said:


> you can store lemon/grapefruit/orange juice in the freezer for future winemaking..juice them and freeze into icecube trays.. then put all the cubes in freezer bags. Citrus zest ( peel) can also be frozen once zested ( grated), I tend to use it up within 12 months.. long enough til the next crop of fruit is available from the garden.
> 
> Allie



Thanks. I already do that but I started a batch of skeeter because it sounded like fun to make and am now wondering what to do with it. LOL.  Oh well, I'm sure my friends will like it.


----------



## Julie

Leanne said:


> Yeah, I just wondered as I won't be drinking until the end of year and wondered if it ages nicely.



You should be fine. While SP is an early drinker, 5 months is not that long to go nor is that a very long time of aging. I just opened a bottle that was 6 months old, tasted just as fine as the day I bottled it. You should be able to keep it for a year without any problems.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Leanne said:


> Thanks. I already do that but I started a batch of skeeter because it sounded like fun to make and am now wondering what to do with it. LOL.  Oh well, I'm sure my friends will like it.



Leanne,
I usually keep a couple cases of Skeeter Pee over the winter so that I have something to drink on the first hot days of Spring. Mine is now about 9 months in the bottle. Shared a bottle with the wife this afternoon while working in the garden and it doesn't seem to have changed from last summer. Tastey as ever.


----------



## skiboarder72

ugh... mine is still fermenting... its been a month now!!


----------



## arcticsid

fermenting for a month!?
Hmmm..


----------



## steviepointer

ski:
What temp has it been at?


----------



## Minnesotamaker

skiboarder72 said:


> ugh... mine is still fermenting... its been a month now!!



As they say: "Absence makes the heart grow fonder!" The longer you have to wait, the better it tastes!


----------



## Roatan_Mark

myakkagldwngr said:


> I'm dying to taste some finished product.
> I feel like the old cartoon of three vultures sitting on a dead tree branch saying "patience my ***, I'm going to kill something!"



Yes Disney's original Jungle Book. I feel the same way!


----------



## ajstrickland.investigations

I started primary 03/02/20 added nutriets and the process is still going hard. Its been 7 days now since its still fermenting good should I let it stay in primary until it slows down or rack it even if its still going strong?


----------



## Carolyn P

Hey wine peeps. Made my first batch of SP in January and it’s all clear and pretty and sitting in a carboy until I figure out what I’m doing with it. I was thinking of getting those 4 oz bottles of flavoring from my local brew store to make different flavors. Has anyone used them and have an opinion? Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes

ajstrickland.investigations said:


> I started primary 03/02/20 added nutriets and the process is still going hard. Its been 7 days now since its still fermenting good should I let it stay in primary until it slows down or rack it even if its still going strong?



Welcome, AJ (I believe). 

Do you have a hydrometer to measure the specific gravity (SG)? You are strongly advised to base your winemaking decisions on the SG, not on any subjective impressions of the fermentation progress. 

In general, you should let it ferment down below about 1.005 in primary. You can transfer to a carboy when it is below roughly that level.


----------



## crabjoe

Carolyn P said:


> Hey wine peeps. Made my first batch of SP in January and it’s all clear and pretty and sitting in a carboy until I figure out what I’m doing with it. I was thinking of getting those 4 oz bottles of flavoring from my local brew store to make different flavors. Has anyone used them and have an opinion? Thanks!



I was sent a bottle that was mixed with black current flavoring and it's really good. Ultimately, it's going to depend on one's taste buds as to what he or she likes in flavor. Give it a shot. You don't have to do your whole batch, if you don't want.


----------



## fsa46

Just something to think about. I back-sweeten AND flavor ( at the same time ) a lot of my SP with flavored syrup back-sweeten to whatever SG you enjoy.

The bottle I sent crabjoe was back-sweetened and flavored with Belveder's Blackcurrant syrup to a SG of 1.02. 

This is all done after fermentation is complete, stabilized,degassed and cleared. I also use strawberry, and red raspberry syrups. If I can fine a good blackberry syrup that I like I would use that also.


----------

